# overdrive off light on



## bobbiann2 (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a 2003 Frontier with automatick transmission. the gear selector has a button on the side to turn on/off overdrive. The near the odometer a display either lights up reading ODO (overdrive off) or not. This display is illuminated and you can tell that the overdrive is off when driving. Any suggestions on 
1) how this works
2) how to properly operate the gear selector/button. :cheers:


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

simply,when you turn on the OD the sw sends a signal to the tranny which opens a valve to allow fluid into the T/C to basicly lock it to the imput shaft so it is equal to a 1:1 ratio. operating is strickly driver preference, owner's manuals will suggest that OD is to be used for highway driving or speeds above 45. towing or mountain driving not using OD because the tranny would hunt for gears up and down and overheat it. if you do alot of wheelin', towing or mountain driving I would suggest to get a tranny cooler, it will help keep the tranny cool and lengthen the life as well and servicing the filter and fluid.


----------



## bobbiann2 (Dec 2, 2005)

*o/d switch*



dvdswanson said:


> simply,when you turn on the OD the sw sends a signal to the tranny which opens a valve to allow fluid into the T/C to basicly lock it to the imput shaft so it is equal to a 1:1 ratio. operating is strickly driver preference, owner's manuals will suggest that OD is to be used for highway driving or speeds above 45. towing or mountain driving not using OD because the tranny would hunt for gears up and down and overheat it. if you do alot of wheelin', towing or mountain driving I would suggest to get a tranny cooler, it will help keep the tranny cool and lengthen the life as well and servicing the filter and fluid.



So is it safe to say this switch on the selector lever is a normally closed switch?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

without actually looking it up I couldn't tell you if it was a NC or a NO sw. the sys could be set up either way.


----------



## bobbiann2 (Dec 2, 2005)

*hello*

:cheers:


dvdswanson said:


> without actually looking it up I couldn't tell you if it was a NC or a NO sw. the sys could be set up either way.



Thank you for the help


----------

